# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling van de maand: Goed dat Nederlanders naar België kunnen voor medische ingreep

## Leontien

> Steeds meer Nederlanders gaan naar België voor een medische behandeling. Orthopedische ingrepen zoals een nieuwe heup of knie zijn zeer populair. Voor veel van deze ingrepen is in Nederland een wachtlijst, maar in België nagenoeg niet.


nu.nl

Wat vind jij van de ontwikkeling dat Nederlanders naar België gaan voor medische ingrepen om de wachtlijsten in Nederland te omzeilen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## meneereddie

Nederlanders en andere Europeanen, zouden in heel Europa medische hulp moeten kunnen krijgen. Dat zou standaard in het pakket moeten zitten. Europa één...toch?

Dat Nederlanders naar België gaan voor medische hulp, die hier anders weken later, zo niet, vijf a zes maanden later wordt gegeven, kan ik zeer goed begrijpen. Iedereen zegt toch altijd:"JE GEZONDHEID GAAT VOOR ALLES:"

Laat het een lering zijn voor de Nederlandse minister van VOLKSgezondheid, de *verzekerings*maatschappijen, de artsen, en ander al dan niet _gespecialiseerd medisch personeel_.

----------


## christel1

Denken jullie NL nu echt dat wij Belgen niet moeten wachten om een afspraak te krijgen bij gelijk welke specialist ? Voor we naar een orthopedist mogen gaan, maken we een afspraak. Gemiddelde wachttijd 10 à 12 weken, ik heb in april gebeld en mocht op 31 juli naar de orthopedist gaan, dus dat is voor mij wel lang wachten en ik had ook pijn dus. Ik word op 20 augustus geopereerd aan mijn hallux valgus, dus gemiddelde wachttijd voor een operatie 4 maand en dan is het nog geen nieuwe heup die ze moeten plaatsen wat dat doen maar 2 orthopedisten in mijn streekziekenhuis. De wachttijd om een nieuwe heup te plaatsen komt bij ons dan ook op gemiddeld 6 maand. 
Niet alleen orthopedisten hebben het druk, ook oogartsen, daar is de wachttijd nog langer, gemiddeld 4 maand eer je op consultatie kan gaan, cardiologen minstens 3 maand (als je pech hebt zoals ik mag je via spoed binnen gaan en heb je al een hartaanval gemaakt). Dus voor ons is het niet beter, ja onze huisartsen, die werken (de meeste toch) nog op vrije consultatie en als er iets is sturen ze je ook binnen via spoed. 
In Nederland heb ik de indruk, moet je op afspraak ziek worden. Een huisarts heeft daar een nine to five job om het zo te zeggen. Hier werkt mijn huisarts van 7 uur 's ochtends (bloedafnames gaan doen bij patiënten thuis) daarna raadpleging van half negen tot half twaalf 's ochtends, in de namiddag gaat hij huisbezoeken doen en van 18 tot 20 uur terug raadpleging (zonder afspraak). Dit heel de week en dan nog eens op zaterdagochtend van 9 tot 11. Ook heeft hij soms een week wachtdienst dat hij ook 's nachts kan opgeroepen worden, bij zijn dagtaak nog eens bij. Een huisarts hier wordt betaald rechtstreeks door de patiënt. Voor een raadpleging in de ochtend krijgt de huisarts 25 euro, 's avonds betaal je 28 euro, de zorgkas of mutualtiteit betaalt je daarna wel terug. Maar je moet wel op je centen wachten. 
Bij ziekenhuisopname betaal je op voorhand 75 euro, de rest komt later na afrekening met de mutualiteit. 
Jonge dokters komen hier bij ons studeren, goedkoper dan in NL, als ze de kennis vergaard hebben en hier enkele jaren stage gelopen hebben bij een huisarts of bij een specialist keren ze terug naar NL, waarom, omdat daar de werkdruk minder hoog ligt en ze betaald worden door de staat. 
Hier krijgen sommige mensen geen kans om te studeren wegens te veel buitenlandse studenten, die hier de kennis komen opdoen en daarna terugkeren naar hun land. En binnen hier en 10 jaar is er bij ons ook een te kort aan gespecialiseerde artsen en huisartsen. Goedkoop studeren, hier daarna niets bijdragen aan de maatschappij (terug naar NL of gelijk welk ander land) maar wel op de kosten van onze maatschappij kennis vergaren. Wel als Belg vind ik dit echt onbeleefd. Een specialist opleiden duurt ongeveer 12 jaar, 7 jaar algemene geneeskunde en nog minstens 5 jaar specialisatie, dat is dus 12 jaar studeren op kosten van ons land. Laat de artsen dan tenminste hier ook 12 jaar werken eer ze terugkeren naar hun land, dan dragen ze hier ook bij aan de maatschappij (belastingen enzo), kwestie van hun "studieschuld" toch een beetje terug betaald te hebben en dan vind ik het kunnen. 
In grote steden worden spoeddiensten overspoeld door mensen die gerust terecht kunnen bij een huisarts, maar daar moeten ze direct betalen, in een ziekenhuis krijg je de rekening achteraf en die betalen ze dan leuk niet. En wie draait er voor op ? Ja wij brave burgers die belastingen moeten betalen en de rekening wordt ergens aangeboden. 
En ja gezondheid gaat voor alles maar ik vind wel dat NL er dan ook maar moet voor zorgen dat ze genoeg investeren in dokters/chirurgen en al de rest en ook ziekenhuizen bouwen in bv Zeeland, Limburg, Friesland zodat het voor die mensen ook makkelijker is om een arts te raadplegen want Zeeland ligt heel dicht bij het UZ Gent, Antwerpen en voor obese mensen, die komen naar mijn streekziekenhuis die ook obesitaskliniek is. 
En de gezondheid van de Belgen gaat ook voor alles, misschien hebben we ook recht om snel geholpen te worden maar als iedereen naar ons land komt afgezakt, NL, Luxemburgers, Fransen, Duitsers, dan krijgen we ook een heel groot probleem voor onze eigen bevolking. Sorry maar dit is nu eenmaal de realiteit. Artikel van vandaag in alle belgische kranten dus. 
Mvg

----------

